# Flight harness nightmare!!



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

OMG! My new flight harness just arrived. I had horrible luck with the diapered flightsuit (once on, he simply refuses to poop at all), so I figured I would start off with a non diapered harness like this one: http://youtu.be/Vdm1rQVP0WU. Big mistake!

I could hardly get his head through the tiny hole without him losing both his eyes. Then it took me about 10 minutes to remove it because the hole he's supposed to stick his head though is NOT adjustable and very tiny (who designs these things?). This is insane, I could hardly remove it from around his neck.

I would LOVE to take him for walks outside etc, but need to get him harnessed. Did anyone else here have problems getting your tiels head through the TINY harness hole? It's way too small of a hole (I nearly choked him to death), terrible design not adjustable nothing!

I read somewhere some posters here make their own harness? Anyone selling them? Thanks


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

If it is the aviator harness if you contact them, they will swap you for a bigger one... That's what happened with me.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's for sure too small on him
I would contact them and they will swap sizes for you


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Shoot. I got the petite sized one because it said the petite is for cockatiels. What size do you guys have? I will send this back for one size larger. I hope the replacement will be a success, bummed that this one was a no go 

So you guys are able to successfully get this specific harness on your tiels?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I have the petite flight harness too. Kiwi is only 78-79 grams so she really can't have any other size. 
I hope that I don't encounter this same problem when I go to put the harness on Kiwi. I'm just still getting her used to being pushed off balanced. The Aviator Flight Harness has been nice so far, but she thinks it's a toy lol. :S


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Can everybody here please let me know what size harness you have? Now I'm worried the replacement will be too large. What if it doesn't fit and he manges to fly away. That would be disaster!

All I know is that the hole that goes around the tiels neck is far too TINY. I mean it's totally ridiculous. It's so small I can barely get it over his head without poking his eyes out and getting it off his neck was SUPER DIFFICULT


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking at this video of this harness being put on cockatiel, I could swear the one in the video is a tiny bit larger than the one I have: http://youtu.be/Vdm1rQVP0WU


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I bought the petite... However my tiel is no where near petite...lol she's 124 grams... They sent me one that is inbetween petite and the next size up... It fits her much better... They will send you one and an envelope to return the small one... You will have to pay postage tho... For me it was $2.77.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

It says the following sizes are available:

Petite:	Parakeets, Small Indian Ringneck, Cockatiels, Small Conures (Green Cheek, Brown Throat, etc)	Red or Black

XSmall:	Quakers, Senegal, Doves, Medium Parakeets, Rainbow Lories, Rosella, Noble Macaw, Large Conures (Sun, Jenday, Nanday, etc.)	Red or Black

Small:	Amazons, Timneh Grey, Yellow Collar Macaw, Small Cockatoos (Goffins, Major Mitchell, Galah, Lesser Sulfer), Large Parakeets, Chattering Lori, Pionus	Red or Black

Medium:	Electus, Medium Macaws (Severe, Red Fronted), Large Amazons (Double Yellow, Yellow Nape, etc.), Umbrella Cockatoos, Congo Grey	Red, Black, or Silver

Large:	Large Macaws, Triton, Small Moluccan	Red, Black, or Silver

XLarge:	Moluccan, Green Winged Macaws, Hyacinths	Red or Black

So my only option is to go from PETITE to X-SMALL it looks like? Worried that going to be too big!... but the one I have to far too small around the neck  This is the harness I have: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TEXPDG/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry to be posting so much, but I have looked at looked and cannot find any other brands of harnesses than the one I currently have. Was hoping to maybe try another brand.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Contact them.... They will send you one bigger than you have, but not as big as the next size... That's what they did for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

... but does that "in between" size really exist? Because on the chart it shows the available sizes and doesn't list any in between size... thanks.

It goes from PETITE to X-SMALL and no in between....


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

No it does not exist ... I think they made it for me... Or they keep off sizes for this reason... Whatever they do, it is a bit bigger and I don't have to pull her head off to remove it from her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

I just contacted them, hopefully will get this resolved. Eager to take Rascal outside finally


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine does not like outside and hates strangers...lol she is very overwhelmed by all the open space.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

We have the Aviator petite size and it fits well. Sadly, Grigio doesn't like it and my daughter pretty much gave up. $30 down the drain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

I took a picture of mine. Look at how tiny the neck hole area is. I don't know, I huge difficulties with it because of this


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have the petite size and it's fine. Except that the birds don't like it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Don't you have great difficulty getting their head through that tiny hole? I literally kept poking his eyes. Could also be because he kept moving his head around and not much room to work with.

I'm too scared to try it again, it literally was stuck on his neck and I couldn't get it off! =(


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

That's the same one we have. Maybe Lil Rascal is just a slightly bigger bird? 

We had all sorts of trouble too - We were pretty 3 Stooges about getting it off his little head.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Rascal isn't bigger bird. I think problem is he freaks out and I don't know what I'm doing 

I might give it one final shot, but I still think that hole is way too tiny! =(

EDIT: Nevermind, I don't dare try it again I'm going to poke his eyes out it's too small.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have the petite size and even with Jeep wiggling I didn't poke his eyes out. That head hole looks fine to me but to be honest if he's not holding still and not used to having it put on him, its not going to be easy or fun. You want it tight, otherwise he'll get out of it and that would be horrid. Until they send you a replacement, try getting him used to it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have the petite size and haven’t had any problems getting the head through the hole, though the hole does look TINY when you look at it. If you got the next size up, I think it would be too big then, we have a Quaker (next size up would be his) and he is a lot bulkier than the Cockatiels, and has a bigger head, which means the hole the head goes through is going to be quite large.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I stretched mine a lil bit but after a nightmare incident with Tequila decided to put off the harness training until next Spring.

Wish someone could train him for me, I don't have the confidence.


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

Ive tried it.... don't bother its a night mare!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Renae said:


> I have the petite size and haven’t had any problems getting the head through the hole, though the hole does look TINY when you look at it. If you got the next size up, I think it would be too big then, we have a Quaker (next size up would be his) and he is a lot bulkier than the Cockatiels, and has a bigger head, which means the hole the head goes through is going to be quite large.


My tiel is bigger than my sis in laws quaker... He is only 97-100 grams, my tiel is 124 grams!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

I just found harness training video on youtube and they said you should try with a harness that is one size too big (only if the correct size is too difficult), because it will make it much easier. Once used to the harness you can then get the correct size.

So I'm going to try this and hope it works!

PS: Wow! That is a large tiel you have ParrotsLetsRock  My tiel is 80 something grams, but I'm sure the new honey sticks I've been making him should get more meat on his bones


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> I just found harness training video on youtube and they said you should try with a harness that is one size too big (only if the correct size is too difficult), because it will make it much easier. Once used to the harness you can then get the correct size.
> 
> So I'm going to try this and hope it works!
> 
> PS: Wow! That is a large tiel you have ParrotsLetsRock  My tiel is 80 something grams, but I'm sure the new honey sticks I've been making him should get more meat on his bones


She is my first tiel... I didnt know how big she was till I saw the tiny little ones at the pet store the other day... Mine isnt just fat altho she is nicely filled out, she is a big bird...lol. We picked her out at a small bird only store that sells only hand-raised tame birds.. we actually paid more for her cuz of her size and some one on here told me she must have exhibition blood in her line for her to be so big.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

to be honest the aviator harness is the best getting the size right can sometimes be a pain. they are safer than other harness i use one for my CAG. how much does your tiel weigh?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

lisaowens, you mean my tiel? He 80 something grams.

I'm going to get one size larger, once hes used to harness I can get smaller. I don't know, but the neck part just seems way too tiny on the petite... like insanely tiny! It could definitely be bigger around the neck.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Juliet said:


> lisaowens, you mean my tiel? He 80 something grams.
> 
> I'm going to get one size larger, once hes used to harness I can get smaller. I don't know, but the neck part just seems way too tiny on the petite... like insanely tiny! It could definitely be bigger around the neck.


i have found that in some cases a size bigger works better with some birds. like people even though all are consider a certain species no matter the color they are still different body wise. some are smaller than others and some are bigger than others. i have yet to get my tiel but by looking at the pics i would say she is a good bit bigger than my green cheek which i would thank would wear a petite harness. so i believe she would wear one size up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

I ended up ordering one size larger and it quickly arrived today. I just attempted to put it on him. What a freaking nightmare!!!

He screamed so much as if I were killing him or something and he was frantically moving around so much. I finally got it on him, but didn't tighten completely.

I don't think I put it on him correctly?? I've included pic. Can you guys please let me know if that looks correct? This harness sits behind his legs (he was moving arounhd so much I couldn't get it on correctly), I thought the harness was supposed to sit in front of his legs, not behind?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Shoot, I see it isn't on right? I know it's too big, but he was moving around so much I didn't get it on correctly. The harness is supposed to sit in front of his legs, not behind 

I feel really bad, he looks so sad now probably thinks I just tried to kill him or something. Anyone seeing this thread, are you really able to get harness on your tiels and take him/her for walks? This just doesn't seem to be working out. It's almost as if these harnesses are better suited for larger parrots. 

The diapered suit was MUCH easier to get on him, but he refuses to poop with it on. That's why I thought it'd be easier to start out with harness... but I guess not =(


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't have an aviator for my Tiel but I do have one for my Triton Cockatoo, the head hole on the aviators do seem quite 'snug' fitting, his goes on ok but taking it off is an art, he is fine putting his on but hates it being taken off


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes indeed, total nightmare because that hole around neck is so tiny! Is the harness supposed to go around front or back of legs? I think I put it on wrong...


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

It goes around the body in FRONT of the legs... my tiel wriggles and protests when getting the harness on, but not bad... she is a bit nervous outside and hates strangers.. I want a flight suit for my green cheek and tiel .
not a very good pic, but here is mine with the 1st harness on... the other one is the same only the neck is a small bit larger.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the pic, it was very helpful! So I did put mine on wrong afterall, I think it's because I put the one on that is one size too big. The correct sized one has ridiculously small neck hole though.. the body fits great, but way too tight around neck


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you watched the training video yet? You aren't supposed to just put it on him and expect him to accept it. You have to warm him up to it, let him chew on it like a toy and play with it and realize it wont eat him first. He may still struggle but not like he is right now. You gotta take it slow otherwise it will never work. The neck hole is supposed to be small, you don't want them being able to slip out of it at all. Its designed that way. And trust me, its bigger than it looks. Unless Rascal has an extremely large head, it should fit snuggly.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a petite size, it's definitely the right size for cockatiels because they have such small heads but I understand your fears completely because pulling it off always worries me too.
The only reason why I keep using the harness is because I have seen how much Bubu enjoys being outside. He is constantly singing and making heart wings to everything and everybody. But pulling it off his head, I hate it because I'm afraid I can snap his neck, it's so tiny, and he won't stop wiggling 
Juliet, you might get lucky though; many tiels get used to get into the harness and sit still while you dress-undress them. As Roxy says, you need to get him used to it, and you need to get yourself acquainted to it too. Don't panic. If you panic, he'll panic too. Watch videos, they help a lot. 
My other aviator wearer was George. He got it right the first time, sitting patiently while I put it on him, it was a dream. And he was a 100+ grams bird, so don't worry about it being too tiny. 
I think I posted pictures of both my tiels wearing the harness, you can check them if you like. I keep it a bit loose around the tummy but I guess it's a personal preference.
Just give yourself time to learn, you'll be ok and hopefully you'll have loads of fun outside with your baby


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Here is a photo of my cockatoo in the garden wearing his aviator.

Personally I wouldn't try an aviator on Peaches because it's such a task taking it off my Too I would just worry too much as Tiels are so much smaller & more delicate.

Looks like some people have managed it though & I take my hat off to them 

Like every aspect of bird training it takes time & patience, it took a long time getting my cockatoo confident with it, but he still fights & fidgets having it taken off cos he hates that part so much 

good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. I think I might go back to trying to get him to wear the diapered flight suit afterall, because it was soooo much easier to put on than this harness!

Only issue is that I've now let his wings grow out, so I don't know how much more challenging that will make it. He also refuses to poop when wearing diapered suit, so I will have to leave it on for very short amounts of time at first.

Yes, to everyone here who is able to get your tiels to wear this stuff hats off to you sure and not fair!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

This is a total nightmare!! I order a diapered flightsuit (http://www.windycityparrot.com/Bird-Parrot-Flight-Suits-Leashes.html) which was very easy to put when Rascal's wings were clipped, but now that I let his wings grow out it is IMPOSSIBLE and I do mean IMPOSSIBLE to get the diapered flightsuit on him because I'm unable to pull his wings through the tiny hole! 

Does anyone here (with UNCLIPPED) tiels able to get the diapered flightuit on? I'm not talking about a harness, but rather the diapered flight suit.

Thanks.

EDIT: I just found this: http://youtu.be/85IVEq5Odcs I don't understand how they managed to pull the wings through the hole? I nearly broke Rascal's wings trying to pull it through the hole and did not succeed, not even close.


----------



## gabberlicious (Oct 14, 2012)

I highly recommend this ebayer: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cockatiel-B...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3f09166486
I have one for my yellow collared macaw and it fits him wonderfully. Very durable too. I can't say I know how it will fit your bird but if you message her with details she will custom make yours for your bird. I'm not sure about cockatiel size but the way this harness fits on Samson (my YCM) is by pushing the middle hole onto the head, then there is a clasp behind each wing so I don't have to push his wings through it. Also, he could never get out of his harness. It's snug without being too tight and the leather is very wear (and beak) resistant. I am just waiting for more funds then am ordering mine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks, I will check that out. I tried the aviation harness, but the hole that goes around neck was too tiny. Thus, I was hoping I could get him to wear the diapered fligthsuit again (because in the past that was super easy to put on when his wings were clipped).

... but now that his wings are no longer clipped (he is fully flighted)... I find it IMPOSSIBLE to put the diapered flightsuit on, because I CANNOT get his wings through the hole! Anyone else here have this problem???


----------



## gabberlicious (Oct 14, 2012)

Hmm, I know for safety reasons that even though Samson is in a harness, he is tightly clipped in the warmer months when I take him outside. So even if he does by some crazy chance get out of his harness, I have a much better shot at getting him back versus him being fully flighted. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

I could not imagine ever clippings Rascal's wings again (I'm talking full clip). Plus, even when he is clipped, he can still fly.

I may have to trim off the ends a bit just to make the wings a bit shorter, just until I get this whole flightsuit/harness thing straightened out. Since I can easily get the flightsuit on him then... at least this way I can at least get him used to it.


----------

